# Anybody in Harrisburg PA?



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Cooper needs some playmates but we haven't been able to find any puppies or even adult dogs in my area to set up play dates with. D:

Any GRF members in Harrisburg, PA? I'm about 20 minutes or so from Hershey Park and I'd love for Cooper to come meet some of you guys and your Goldens!


----------

